# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Bionic Woman", Robyn, 2005

## Airicist

Robyn (album) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robyn - Bionic Woman

Uploaded on Apr 19, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics:

"Good evening, ladies
This is your captain speaking
We're about to attempt a crash landing
We're going down"

----------

